

An Unsolicited Redesign of Time.com - libbybrittain
http://codybrown.name/2013/03/an-unsolicited-redesign-of-time-com/

======
mijustin
This is actually brilliant content marketing: clearly define the need (this
TIME article misses a great opportunity) and then the solution (our app fixes
this).

------
camelite
impressive

